# I notice a increase to over 50% in tippers in past 2 months



## Mark h Silvernail (Jan 12, 2018)

Anyone else seen a increase in tips. I have usually been around 30% though lately 50-60 percent. Wont be bad if this keeps up.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Yes. Tips on UE are great, have been for weeks. Making lots of green.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

I too noticed a big bump in tips after the COVID virus was in the news. See my separate posting (7/28/20) with a study of before and after stats.


----------

